# Μειονεκτικός



## deerdock

"Disposed to take too little," from Liddell & Scott.  Based on this particular meaning of the word, what would be an English equivalent?  Nothing comes to my mind at the moment.


----------



## Perseas

According to my dictionary those words translate μειονεκτικός: disadvantageous, incovenient, deficient, defective, inferior. Some examples : incovenient/disadvantageous location, be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Andrious

One more example from mine: unfavourable


----------



## ireney

You mentioned Liddell & Scott so are we talking modern or ancient Greek?


----------



## deerdock

ireney said:


> You mentioned Liddell & Scott so are we talking modern or ancient Greek?



I guess ancient Greek. Does the word's modern use not include this meaning anymore?


----------



## ireney

No, in ancient Greek it was the opposite of "πλεονεκτικός", of "avaricious". That's what Liddell & Scott refer to when they say it means "disposed to take too little". The modern meaning translates  as posts #3 and #4 say.


----------



## deerdock

So, would "restrained" be an appropriate equivalent of the word's ancient sense?


----------



## ireney

Yees, I guess so. Obviously it all depends on the overall context doesn't it? As always. But it does seem like a good translation.


----------

